# live plants at petsmart



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont know if anyone has seen that petsmart sells live plants in little tube things. should i even consider buying these? or is it just a waste of money?


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

Never bought the tubes but the ones in their tanks almost always have snails. Just a heads up to dip them first. I have wondered the same thing about those tube plants...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a couple did alright for a couple of days and then die out. I took it back and got my money back.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NJ, I would look to see if anyone on the site has extra plants. I know dippy sent me 100 plants for like $10-15, it filled up my 100 gallon tank. Then when they started growing, I had a jungle in the tank. If I still had the tank, I would have happily sent you some plants, maybe someone else here would do the same.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well i just want like 4-5 micro swords or something in my tank i dont really want to go fully planted. but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

my sis got some they did alright but these guys are right dippys the way to go he should set up a store on p-fury


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I had bought a few...There were no sails. Although I found that it was very hard to keep them alive. They also seemed to have Zero growth unlike plants in other stores. I would say that they work fine, but did not meet my standards.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sorry for the blurry pics but its all i have for the time being, my camera wont focus without flash and things moving in the tank ... i will post updates that show growth after adding co2 and ferts... 

























all of those were bought at petsmart, just to tide me over till i move tanks and can order the loose ends (pressurized co2 instead of DIY, PC lights etc...) then i plan on ordering plants online... the only fake plants in there are around the top/devider and the UGFilter neck that sticks up (also removing that useless piece of garbage) and those are silk grapevine from the madres craft room... just so they dont sit and stare at eachother all day... whats your opinion on petsmart plants? oh and i have definately removed lots of dead parts, i think it prob has something to do with the fact they use 500W metal halide lamps over the holding area in the store... and i have 1.5 wpg


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lots of the stuff they sell as aquatic are not. Mondo grass, some white ribbon, gold ribbion etc etc. all bad. will rot aftdr a short while. most of the stuff they ahve in those little tubes is bad. cept for the swords.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think im gonna buy a few when i set up my 125 just to see how it goes. are uncycled tanks dangerous to plants aswell?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i think im gonna buy a few when i set up my 125 just to see how it goes. are uncycled tanks dangerous to plants aswell?


Not at all. those condition are actually very good for plants.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok thanks BS. i went last night and they didnt have any live plants. their live plant tank setup was gone. i think they were just making room for the holidays. lots of 10g starter kits out...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

weird maybe plants are seasonal in your area. they are here year round at the locals. 
if you need plants give me a bit till my next trim and I will try and hook you up.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I think Petsmart is called PetsatHome over here, im sure its the same company, anyway Ive bought loads of plants from them in the past, got some snails with them too, the plants took a while to establish but theyre ok now, hygro polysperma and amazon swords.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sadly on this side of the lake the petsmart/co's are getting into selling prepackaged plants. and even worse 9 out of the 10 type they offer are not true aquatic plants. And while these tubes of worthless crap plants sit on their shelves the tanks that used to house the real aquatic plant selection go untended and have less then quality plants in them. Sometimes you can grab a decent plant if you catch them on the right day. I've just never been there that day.

As to snails. If you have live plants get used to them. I don't know anyone that has plants that dosen't have a snail or few.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> weird maybe plants are seasonal in your area. they are here year round at the locals.
> if you need plants give me a bit till my next trim and I will try and hook you up.


i think they moved em out to make room for more tanks and such. hopefully they will return. but yea if you have some micro swords or java moss, hook a brotha up.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> weird maybe plants are seasonal in your area. they are here year round at the locals.
> if you need plants give me a bit till my next trim and I will try and hook you up.


i think they moved em out to make room for more tanks and such. hopefully they will return. but yea if you have some micro swords or java moss, hook a brotha up.
[/quote]

I actually do have some micro swords. I was sending Nis some but I think I might have enough left over to send your way too. Lemme take stock of what I'm working with.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sounds good man


----------

